# Golden Retriever Just over 5 Months



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

I have read numerous threads (this is the one that came to mind) on here of people with purebred goldens who say their puppies get mistaken for labs all the time, so it's a common issue. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Dakota is a very light gold and she went through a stage that people thought she was a yellow lab, now at a year old there is no mistaking her for a Golden Retriever even though she is still very light.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you post some pictures of her? It's not uncommon for Golden puppies to be mistaken for Lab puppies.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

It isn't unusual for people not to recognize my very well-bred Goldens as Goldens, but they don't mistake them for labs usually. Post some pictures!


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've had puppies that didnt get much coat until a year old.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes! Both my goldens have been mistaken for labs, especially my first one, because her fur was quite straight and short for a long time. 

I, too, had someone who worked at Lowe's Home Improvement store question the breed of my current dog, Bella. "my brother-in-law has a lab, and your puppy sure looks more like a lab"....in that 'I don't think you got a pure bred dog lady' tone. LOL! I just chuckled to myself and said to him "yeah, I guess she does look a little like a lab". 

Here is a pic of Bella around the age we took her there! She has super fluffy fur--come on! Lab? LOL! For contrast, I also included a Lab Puppy Photo. Notice the fur difference--especially ear fur. Bella had already had her ear fur trimmed!!! You can't see my girls feathers on this photo of her, but she has thick feathers too on her front legs. Labs don't have that. I guess otherwise they do look quite similar.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo went through a phase where he looked like a lab puppy...he's definitely all golden, though, and it now shows. Here are some pics to show you...


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's Bayne today, he's 7 1/2 months and has less hair now than when he was a puppy... I keep wondering when he'll grow longer hair. Everyone assures me that he'll get his coat and then I'll be wishing he was back to short hair again. LOL


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Bella gets mistaken for a lab frequently. But her legs are as long as deer legs so that makes her look alot less lab-ish. (She should be renamed Bambi)


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awwwww, Enzo is sooooo cute! I like his sweet, gentle looking expression!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I wish I could find my stored photos of my Katie-girl golden when she was puppy. Her fur was a lot like Bayne's. She ended up getting a pretty coat around 2 yrs. I think I mentioned that to you in a previous post. Her fur on her back always remained lab'ish looking, but she did get beautiful feathers and nice chest fur. I think Bayne looks very Golden--it's the head! Sweet Golden head!



Deb_Bayne said:


> Here's Bayne today, he's 7 1/2 months and has less hair now than when he was a puppy... I keep wondering when he'll grow longer hair. Everyone assures me that he'll get his coat and then I'll be wishing he was back to short hair again. LOL


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

We have a light colored Golden and hear the same thing. Ozzy is not quite 5 months. He's starting to get some very small feathers on his tail but otherwise his coat is quite short. My last Golden was much darker but I also remember thinking she'd never get a pretty full Golden coat. Eventually her coat got VERY thick and long. It just takes time!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Awwwww, Enzo is sooooo cute! I like his sweet, gentle looking expression!


I take it you mean in the 2nd picture. LOL!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Aspen and Spirit are often assumed to be yellow labs. Creme Golden's aren't very common around here, so most people don't give 'em a second glance until we tell them they're Golden's.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lily was mistaken for a lab when I took her to the pet store once. Someone said "what a cute lab" I said, "no, golden" and they said "oh, a golden lab":doh: It didn't offend me, they do look a lot alike, and I love me some labs, so whatever

Here's a pic of her when she was the age that she was mistaken for a lab.


----------

